# favourite adult beverages



## kimmy (Feb 21, 2010)

sunday is the night for drinks since neither me or the man work mondays. i, personally, am a BIG fan of martinis (i discovered them on my twenty-first birthday and swore i'd try one of each kind they had at the hilton...and i did. loove.) 

so anyway, i've taken up a whole door shelf in the fridge with my various alcohols and mixers. buut i think i've tried just about every combination of them imaginable so i need some new recipes for mixed drinks.

let's share!


----------



## MissCrystal (Feb 21, 2010)

i love chocolate  martini's ... heres a recipe for one that i found. I never made one myself i usually just go the bar for one lol.



CocktailTimes.com > Chocolate Martini Recipe


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 21, 2010)

I love a Bellini Martini.  It's equal parts raspberry vodka, part peach schnapps and champagne (the cheapy stuff will do, and I've found little single serve bottles are great if you're only making one or two).  You mix the vodka and schnapps in a shaker with ice, pour into a glass, top with the champagne and garnish with frozen raspberries.  Delish!

I also enjoy the standard raspberry vodka tonic with lime.  Goes down nice and smooth.


----------



## COBI (Feb 21, 2010)

One of my favorites is Ciroc Grape Martini:
Ciroc Vodka (ciroc is a vodka made from grapes vs. the typical potato)
White Grape Juice
Simply Syrup

Must be super chilled or it's just not as good.  Best served with frozen red grapes in the bottom of glass... just because they taste good at the end of the drink.

If there's room, I keep my vodka in the freezer.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 21, 2010)

For a pool party/day  at the beach:
Minute Maid Frozen Lemonade
Vodka instead of water to mix.  Throw fruit of your choice in there as well.

Or for a more homemade flavor:
Take the zest of 7 lemons and boil with 1.5 cups of sugar and 2 cups of water.  Boil until it's a lemon flavored simple syrup.
Fill a half gallon pitcher with ice. I like Sonic's ice, because it's aerated and crushed, but you can use anything. 
Pour 2 cups of lemon juice over the ice.
Let the simple syrup cool, then pour it over the ice.
Finish with vodka of your choice, I like to use the raspberry flavor, but the straight is just as good. Strawberry vodka is another nice touch. 
Slice some strawberries and apples up and layer when you're putting the ice in, and throw some raspberries or blueberries in along with it.  Delish.  
Mess with the proportions as you choose, some like a sweeter lemonade, some like one  more tart.  If you're feeling REALLY frisky, pour your glass of lemonade then throw a shot of Jack into it. Yeeks.

Bubble gum vodka with grape juice is just about yummy as it gets.

Sour Apple Pucker, Triple Sec, Vodka for an appletini.  Go the Friday's route and pour it over yellow or blue cotton candy.


----------



## tara_hearts (Feb 21, 2010)

watched bobby flay make a drink today on tv, it was campari & blood orange juice. looked delicious


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 21, 2010)

I love cosmos made with Grey Goose Orange.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 22, 2010)

I love martinis in general (vodka ones though, I loath gin) and Amaratto Sour is on old time fave of mine, especially in the summer


----------



## kimmy (Feb 28, 2010)

this is what i came up with. must have done something for me because i kicked back three of them! whooa.

1 shot three olives chocolate vodka
1 shot hiram & walker creme d'cacao
1 shot bailey's irish cream
little bit of milk
and a load of hershey's chocolate syrup

numnum!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 1, 2010)

I <3 martinis as well. What I like to make at home besides a regular Ciroc martini are:

Dark & Stormy: light rum, dark rum, gingerale or gingerbeer (homemade is best), and lime juice
Woo Woo- Vodka, Peach Schnapps, Cranberry juice
Washington Apple- Whiskey, Apple Schnapps, Cranberry juice
Cherry whiskey sour

Lastly, once you get tired of inventing martinis... you should try to infuse your own vodka. I made a vanilla bean blood orange one last year that became so smooth, I drank it on the rocks by the glass full (so bad!).


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm a sucker for a good Mojito. But since I seem to have developed some sort of alcohol intolerance, I really don't drink other than the odd glass of champagne. On the positive side I can allow myself the nice stuff since I drink rarely. Veuve Clicot is my favorite.


----------



## Junkie (Mar 1, 2010)

I used to make something called a Pink Elephant

2 shots of Vodka (any kind - even flavoured, but keep it in the berry family)
1 shot of Raspberry Sourpuss
Fill rest of glass with Minute Maid Pink Lemonade (with the pulp)
Garnish with a drizzle of Grenadine
Crushed or cubed ice

Great for the summer! I polished off a whole 26oz bottle of Vodka and half a bottle of Sourpuss shortly after my highschool grad (I had a very high tolerance back then)! I was hungover like a mofo, but this recipe was one of the best I came across!


Another is:

1/3 of a glass filled with Hpnotiq liquor (the blue stuff - its a cognac infused with vodka and fruit juices - so yummy).
The rest of the glass a mixture of orange juice, cranberry juice and Gingerale (to taste - as per your preferances, there's really no rule/recipe). You can omit one of the juices too if you want.

 I've also subbed in Raspberry Sourpuss & just the gingerale.

Yum!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I'm a sucker for a good Mojito. But since I seem to have developed some sort of alcohol intolerance, I really don't drink other than the odd glass of champagne. On the positive side I can allow myself the nice stuff since I drink rarely. Veuve Clicot is my favorite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I have a really high tolerance too. Always have... which is why I don't drink. I'm no cheap drunk.... I like about 10 shots. Yikes. I think for me, it's being the adult child of an ex-alcoholic that's naturally raised my tolerance.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I love martinis in general (vodka ones though, I loath gin) and Amaratto Sour is on old time fave of mine, especially in the summer_

 
I really don't like gin either. I use to hate it... but I can tolerate it mixed in other drinks now. It just smells and tastes like Christmas to me... and not in a good way. It's so piney... it reminds me of the way rotting Christmas trees smell on the streets after the Holidays.


----------



## Junkie (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I really don't like gin either. I use to hate it... but I can tolerate it mixed in other drinks now. *It just smells and tastes like Christmas to me... and not in a good way. It's so piney... it reminds me of the way rotting Christmas trees smell on the streets after the Holidays*._

 
lmao! I've always thought the exact same thing!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 1, 2010)

My all time favourite is Soho 7. It's a shot glass of Soho, fill it up a bit over half a glass with 7up (sprite if you don't have 7up), add ice. Soho's a lychee liqueur - sooooo yummy.
I also love Bellinis!
Jack Daniels is my fav for shots. The burning in the throat feels sooooo goooood. haha


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Yeah, I have a really high tolerance too. Always have... which is why I don't drink. I'm no cheap drunk.... I like about 10 shots. Yikes. I think for me, it's being the adult child of an ex-alcoholic that's naturally raised my tolerance._

 
I think you misread my post, I have an _in_tolerance. But both are reasons to drink less I guess.


----------



## LC (Mar 2, 2010)

margaritas! i've been on a margarita kick for 3 years now. also white russians. mmmmheaven.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I think you misread my post, I have an intolerance. But both are reasons to drink less I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, I did totally misread that. Yeah, I drink less because in order for me to feel anything I have to drink a lot and I can't justify the calories for flavor. I'd rather eat a piece of delicious warm bread than a martini that I won't feel.


----------



## January (Mar 3, 2010)

My favorite drink is Chambord (a french black raspberry liqueur) + Sprite Zero or Diet 7 Up.. whatever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't really drink all that often, so when I'm out I'll usually order some crazy martini with 6 different things in it that costs like $9.  Haha.


----------



## Cinci (Mar 3, 2010)

I am a big fan of martinis that taste like candy..  

All of the following are to be shaken with ice, then poured.. And when I make these martini's for people who don't like strong drinks, I substitute 7-Up for the vodka...

Swedish Berry Martinis:
1 part banana liquer
1 part raspberry sourpuss
1 part greygoose vodka 

and there are two more that I make that I don't know the names of, or if they are an actual martini...  I just make em!

Purple Martini
1 part blue curacao
1 part raspberry sourpuss
1 part grey goose vodka 

some other random martini
1 part apricot brandy
1 part melon liqueur
1 part banana liqueur
1 part crankberry juice


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *January* 

 
_My favorite drink is Chambord (a french black raspberry liqueur) + Sprite Zero or Diet 7 Up.. whatever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't really drink all that often, so when I'm out I'll usually order some crazy martini with 6 different things in it that costs like $9.  Haha._

 
I find Chambord is sweet enough on it's own that I mix it with club soda and lime juice.  It's like raspberry pop with a twinge of tang. Yummy!!


----------



## January (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I find Chambord is sweet enough on it's own that I mix it with club soda and lime juice.  It's like raspberry pop with a twinge of tang. Yummy!!_

 
Ohhh that's a good idea - I'm going to try that... Thanks! LOVE Chambord.


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 4, 2010)

When I'm craving something super sweet, I reach for Absolut Vanilla vodka, chocolate syrup and coke. Can't down too many but sometimes it just hits the spot!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 4, 2010)

Vanilla flavored vodka with apple juice is yummy too.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 7, 2010)

having a naturally high tolerance for alcohol, i'm going to try everything posted here FO SHO. probably not all in one night though...unless.....


----------



## mahonereh (Mar 8, 2010)

Mine is very simple: Jack & Coke

I do like to switch out the Coke with various juices. Especially those V8 veggie/fruit juices. Soooo good!


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 8, 2010)

I like Washington Apples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Few weekends ago I tried a Japanese Sex and fell in love.  I have a thing for pineapple.


----------



## iaisha26 (Mar 9, 2010)

Incredible Hulk...Hypnotic and Hennessy. Boy do I need one, someone on here really just annoyed me.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2010)

well i am really cheap and easy! i like bog standard coka and coke but my fave cocktail is a cosmo and also long island iced tea - i went walking around universal studios drunk on long island iced tea on my b day a few years ago!


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 10, 2010)

Bay Breeze is my favorite, but most often I prefer Bacardi Breezer.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not a big drinker, but I get into my own "fads". Right now I love Muscato - it's a lovely sweet bubbly.

Not much of a "dry" wine drinker.

I would like to try a martini with an olive!


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Mar 11, 2010)

Martinis are my favorite. 

I'm a big fan of adding Grey Goose to anything. Pretty sure that Grey Goose makes everything better.

Irish Car Bombs are good too.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesNoGhost* 

 
_Martinis are my favorite. 

*I'm a big fan of adding Grey Goose to anything. Pretty sure that Grey Goose makes everything better.*

Irish Car Bombs are good too._

 
Lol, a friend of mine has that theory about bacon.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mahonereh* 

 
_Mine is very simple: Jack & Coke

I do like to switch out the Coke with various juices. Especially those V8 veggie/fruit juices. Soooo good!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
my boyfriend and i went to the yankees v angels pennant game with a friend and his wife. the men volunteered to pick up the tab soo...she ended up with 5 margaritas and i topped out at 8 jack and cokes by the end of the game. i LOVE jack and coke. they don't seem to really get me buzzed though.


----------



## Rennah (Mar 14, 2010)

My faves...

Malibu / Parrot Bay & Coke / Sprite / Cream Soda
Malibu / Parrot Bay, Blue Curacao, Ginger Beer (can sub Triple Sec for Blue Curacao)
Cockspur & Coke
Cockspur & Ginger Ale
Black & Coke (Black = Gosling's Black Seal Rum)
Dark & Stormy (Black Seal & Ginger Beer Dark and Stormy recipe)
Rum Swizzle!! (Bermuda Rum Swizzle recipe)
Amaretto & Coke
Sex on the beach (when made right)
Blue Orgasm (not even sure what's in it)
Strawberry Daiquiris
Blue WKDs
Smirnoff Twisteds
Mojitos
White Zinfandel
B52 shots (Grand Marnier or Amaretto, Kahlua, Baileys)
Jagerbombs... sometimes 

I like rum & sweet stuff. not a big vodka fan.


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

Im such a girl.  I only really love cocktails and fruity sweet ones at that.  Love pina coladas and lava flows (ha anything with coconut probably).  Baybreezes and rum and coke is as 'adult' as I go.  I actually hate the taste of alcohol but like the after effects so I try to get anything where its covered up as much as possible with sugar lol.


----------



## fash10nista (Apr 9, 2010)

I have several faves, mostly anything with Grey Goose or Ketel One vodka...

I also have a ginormous sweet tooth and my absolute fave is called a Buttery Nipple (don't laugh..that's the real name!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..)

It's 1 oz. DeKuyper Buttershots Butterscotch Schnapps and 1/2 oz. Bailey's Irish Cream; It's usually made in a cordial glass but a shot glass works too...Pour the Butter Schnapps first. Tilt the glass slightly and slowly pour the Bailey's down the side of the glass. Because the Schnapps is a heavier alcohol, it will stay on the bottom and the Bailey's will float on top.

Meant to be drunk in one shot, it tastes just like butter toffee candy...Yummy!!!


----------



## aeroerin (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm mostly a Bacardi & Diet Coke girl, but one of my best friends' boyfriends makes this awesome shot--one part Jager, one part Wild Turkey, one part peppermint schnapps, and one part Goldschlager.  SO delicious!  It tastes like Big Red gum. mmmm, it was an instant favorite!


----------



## emmy282 (Oct 1, 2010)

Grasshoppers!!! <3


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 1, 2010)

Straight tequila would be my primary choice since I am low carb'ing it.  I like Petron.  Of course I am a bit of a candya$$, so I have my training wheels nearby (salt shaker and limes).  Best with a back of Mexican beer, I like Corona Light, Bohemia, Dos XX, Pacifica or Sol.

Other good low carbs one is SugarFree Red Bull plus Vodka.  Jager plus Vodka shots are good too.
Captain Morgan Rum and Sprite or Diet Sprite plus 4 limes.  The 4 limes are not optional.
Vodka Gray Goose martini, extra olives, extra dirty
and Bourbon and diet coke are always good.  If I am just sipping the bourbon, its gotta be Crown Royal.

Bloody Mary with Gray Goose or better yet, Stoli with pepper infusion.  Very tasty and I can count the stalk of celery towards my vegetable servings of the day...and this counts about 10 grams of carbs, so okay for an indulgence...

Margaritas if I am going to indulge in the carbs. are excellent.  If I make those myself, I  like the Tarantula tequila mixer (its blue!) with white/silver tequila,  preferably Tres Generations.

Italian margaritas made at Olive Garden and other similiar  places are delicious.  They encorporate Amaretto into the classic  margarita formula and other stuff I don't know about--probably vodka.

If I am feeling fruity, a Cosmo with Gray Goose or Stoli Vanile is good.  

Lava Flow (pina colada swirled with strawberry daiquiri like substance)  was my all time favorite until I developed a strawberry allergy.  Dang.

Screw driver with Stoli or Gray Goose is good if I am at a basic bar where I am afraid the bartender doesn't know how to mix drinks and needs something easy or I am too wasted to think.  

For just straight getting plowed, I like the Mind Eraser.  (Vodka layered over Kahlua and drink with a straw--I think is how its made.)  I don't recall exactly, because it achieved the objective hinted at by its name.

Lets not forget about the Hurricane.  I have no idea what's in that, but it tastes like Hawaiian punch and it really gets you wasted fast.


That pretty much sums up my favorites.


----------



## Swirlgirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Margaritas if I am going to indulge in the carbs. are excellent.  If I make those myself, I  like the Tarantula tequila mixer (its blue!) with white/silver tequila,  preferably Tres Generations._

 
I am something of a tequila snob and I think my favorite drink ever is a margarita made with the Tres Generation. But I love, love all different kinds of tequila. 

But if I'm not a place that specializes in Mexican food or margaritas/tequila my fail safe drinks are Ketel One and tonic or UV Blue Vodka and lemonade. 

I've also been getting more and more into wine.


----------



## m4dswine (Oct 5, 2010)

My current fave beverage is Koko Kanu rum, with lime juice and soda water. Yum, yum


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Oct 5, 2010)

My fav drink is a Long Island.  But I've never mastered the knack of making them myself, so for at home drinking, White Russians are absolutely delish.  Screw drivers are also yummy, and I recently tried Passion Fruit Rum with Sprite and it was pretty darn good as well.

But I'm a Long Island drinker... I get one every where we go and everyone knows that that's what I'm going to order LOL.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_For a pool party/day at the beach:
Minute Maid Frozen Lemonade
Vodka instead of water to mix. Throw fruit of your choice in there as well.

Or for a more homemade flavor:
Take the zest of 7 lemons and boil with 1.5 cups of sugar and 2 cups of water. Boil until it's a lemon flavored simple syrup.
Fill a half gallon pitcher with ice. I like Sonic's ice, because it's aerated and crushed, but you can use anything. 
Pour 2 cups of lemon juice over the ice.
Let the simple syrup cool, then pour it over the ice.
Finish with vodka of your choice, I like to use the raspberry flavor, but the straight is just as good. Strawberry vodka is another nice touch. 
Slice some strawberries and apples up and layer when you're putting the ice in, and throw some raspberries or blueberries in along with it. Delish. 
Mess with the proportions as you choose, some like a sweeter lemonade, some like one more tart. If you're feeling REALLY frisky, pour your glass of lemonade then throw a shot of Jack into it. Yeeks.

Bubble gum vodka with grape juice is just about yummy as it gets.

Sour Apple Pucker, Triple Sec, Vodka for an appletini. Go the Friday's route and pour it over yellow or blue cotton candy._

 

There's such a thing as Bubble Gum vodka?  I never heard of that but MUST find it


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesNoGhost* 

 
_Martinis are my favorite. 

I'm a big fan of adding Grey Goose to anything. Pretty sure that Grey Goose makes everything better.

Irish Car Bombs are good too._

 
  ITA about Gray Goose.  Curious about the Irish Car bomb.  I am thinking that will involve fine Irish whiskey?  Would you share a recipe???

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_I like Washington Apples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Few weekends ago I tried a Japanese Sex and fell in love.  I have a thing for pineapple._

 
No idea what's in that, but sounds lovely.  Must investigate further...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_having a naturally high tolerance for alcohol, i'm going to try everything posted here FO SHO. probably not all in one night though...unless.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Love this thread, taking enabling to a new level.  Now we can all get wasted and do intoxicated shopping.  Probably not cheaper than seeing a shrink, but more fun.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Lol, a friend of mine has that theory about bacon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  The bacon is better theory is really more of a scientific fact.  Same thing with green chili (Southwestern style)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroerin* 

 
_I'm mostly a Bacardi & Diet Coke girl, but one of my best friends' boyfriends makes this awesome shot--one part Jager, one part Wild Turkey, one part peppermint schnapps, and one part Goldschlager.  SO delicious!  It tastes like Big Red gum. mmmm, it was an instant favorite!_

 
  Totally forgot about Goldschlager.  Must try this shot.  Love Wild Turkey & Jager also.  Although I admit I want to see if it takes like Big Red.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m4dswine* 

 
_My current fave beverage is Koko Kanu rum, with lime juice and soda water. Yum, yum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Must try this...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_There's such a thing as Bubble Gum vodka?  I never heard of that but MUST find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Who makes it?  Not sure I like too many fruity vodkas, but have fond memories in High School involving cherry infusions...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KimmyAnn_678* 

 
_My fav drink is a Long Island.  But I've never mastered the knack of making them myself, so for at home drinking, White Russians are absolutely delish.  Screw drivers are also yummy, and I recently tried Passion Fruit Rum with Sprite and it was pretty darn good as well.

But I'm a Long Island drinker... I get one every where we go and everyone knows that that's what I'm going to order LOL._

 
  Can't do the Long Islands.  No tolerance and mixing means I am going to have a bad hangover and probably a black out with obnoxious "that girl" stories the next day...


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_There's such a thing as Bubble Gum vodka?  I never heard of that but MUST find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Three Olives Bubble Vodka.

You can try it with lemonade too.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Three Olives Bubble Vodka.

You can try it with lemonade too._

 






  Thanks.  Gotta try it!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 7, 2010)

Blue moon beer.  Don Julio tequila shots when cold. That shit is dangerous tho. Smooth tequila shot. I'm not a big fan of girly drinks.


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

I loooveee Cucumber Martini's & Blue Hawaiian!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 16, 2010)

Shimmer said:


> You can try it with lemonade too.


	By the way, thank you, I bought this vodka and it's in my freezer now.   I LOVE IT!


----------



## Funtabulous (Nov 16, 2010)

A glass of Red Wine does it for me! I especially like Cabernet Sauvignon. Wolf Blass and Jackson Trigs are usually my favourites, though I like to try many.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 16, 2010)

My favorite is really simple.  It's called sorbete de limon 'lemon sorbet'.
  	1 individual sized lemon sorbet or lemon ice cream
  	3/4 bottle of Freixinet (sparkling white wine from Catalunia)

  	I think Haagen Dazs' lemon ice cream (5 ingredients) is much better for the consistency of the drink than lemon sorbet.


----------



## revinn (Nov 29, 2010)

I drink shots of lemon gin, almost exclusively. Delicious and gets the job done!

	Not many bars have it though, so when I'm out I'll usually just order a vodka cranberry or a Tom Collins. I like the taste of sugary mixed drinks (Purple Haze in particular!), but they make me a little nauseaus, so I try to keep it as pure as possible.


----------



## MissPanther (Nov 29, 2010)

I LOVE this one martini called "Hello Kitty Martini"

  	Hello Kitty Martini:
  	3 oz Strawberry Vodka
  	1/2 oz Gin
  	1 1/2 Peach Schnapps


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

I haven't tried all that many ~fancy~ drinks but Tequila Sunrises are pretty good! Long Island Iced Tea is good too.
  	and it's not really a beverage but jello shots are my favorite!


----------



## macgagalip (Dec 3, 2010)

My fave's are : Cranberry juice, tsp of lime juice, diet squirt and my fave EFFEN dark cherry vodka, margaritas and mojitos .. yummy!!  and Im planning to try everything post here!!


----------



## JULIA (Dec 3, 2010)

Malibu's coconut rum with orange juice. It's the only thing I'll drink! I hate drinks where the alcohol is super strong, I like my drinks to taste like juice.


----------



## JULIA (Dec 3, 2010)

hello_kitty said:


> I like Washington Apples
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looked up the recipes for both and they sound wonderful! Gonna have to try them both


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm not a big drinker but if I do drink I like to keep it simple with a vodka + cranberry.


----------



## Aelya (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm so in love with cosmo or white wine !


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't like girly drinks. If I can't taste the alcohol, it's like drinking juice. Other than orange juice, I am not a fan of it. Alcohol should taste like alcohol. =]

  	My favorites are:

  	Kamikaze - It's sorta like a cosmo, but lime flavored and on the rocks
  	Black Russian - It is so good.
  	Absinthe - It's like nyquil on acid x 10


----------



## adruci (Apr 5, 2011)

Bombay (gin) and soda. Tastes very clean and looooow calories! yipee!


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 6, 2011)

I love a G&T, especially in the summer, so refreshing.

	Can't go wrong with a cosmo or a pom martini (as long as they're made well and don't resemble cough medicine or jello in flavor)


----------



## dinah402 (Apr 22, 2011)

My favorite drink is a lava flow:

  	1 oz. light rum
  	1 oz. Malibu coconut rum
  	2 oz. fresh or frozen strawberries
  	1 samll banana
  	2 oz. unsweetened pineapple juice
  	2 oz. coconut cream


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 2, 2011)

This sounds amazing... might have to try it this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I'm usually boring, my standards are cosmos or seabreezes. When I was in Maui they had a drink called Kihei Seabreeze at a restaurant we went to, it was with guava juice instead of grapefruit. It was so yummy but I can't find guava juice! haha



dinah402 said:


> My favorite drink is a lava flow:
> 
> 1 oz. light rum
> 1 oz. Malibu coconut rum
> ...


----------



## dinah402 (Jun 11, 2011)

I love lava flows!  I haven't had one for over a year now when I first found out I was pregnant.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 13, 2011)

dinah402 said:


> My favorite drink is a lava flow:
> 
> 1 oz. light rum
> 1 oz. Malibu coconut rum
> ...


  	oh my goodness! this drink sounds amazing! i need to try it out!!


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 3, 2011)

My new obsession right now is Rhubarb wine. It's delicious.


----------

